
Why do game developers prefer Windows? - signa11
https://softwareengineering.stackexchange.com/questions/60544/why-do-game-developers-prefer-windows
======
usernamebias
Found this from 6 years back.

[https://gist.github.com/kirkegaard/1055336](https://gist.github.com/kirkegaard/1055336)

------
vannevar
I suspect that there are more games for iOS and Android than Windows at this
point, so I assume the OP is referring just to desktop games. Is there a
reference that shows total game sales by platform? I wasn't able to find one
in a casual search.

~~~
jjeaff
"major" games might be more accurate. Half the time I am looking at games on
app stores it's about 20% novel and interesting games and 80% candy crush /
war of the world's etc... clones.

And if you are going to count all those little clones, then you would also
need to count the countless chess games, poker games, solitaire varients and
everything else that is available for windows.

~~~
cableshaft
20% novel? Don't you mean 5% novel and interesting, 95% derivative/outright
clones? And I'm possibly being generous with that percentage.

There are hundreds of games that come out every day, and Apple only highlights
a small number of them. If it seems like 20%, that's probably because Apple
chose not to feature them.

